# Zumbido en excitador fm



## marcox777 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hola gente los vuelvo a saludar para ver si me pueden dar una manito con un exitador de 30w el mismo zumba muchisimo el famoso hmmmmm lo mas incomprensible es que vino a mi casa un tecnico muy prestigioso y al escuchar el zumbido se llevo el exitador a su casa y fui yo tambbien y no  zumbaba en su casa lo probó con una carga fantasma y en la mia también y zumba mucho lo probamos con audio sin audio y sigue igual le puse un estabilizador y se mermo un pokito nomas aparentemente es la electricidad en mi casa nose medi con el tester y habia 207v y con el estabilizador llegaba a 220v y seguia zumbando pero en la casa del técnico no zumba ya no sabemos que hacer


----------



## pandacba (Mar 15, 2015)

Probablemente cerca de tu casa hay algo que emite y se cuela en tu equipo, habria que analizarlo con un medidor de campo, osciloscopio...
Has porbado porner en la linea de entrada de alimentacion un filtro tipo EMI?
No olvidar que el filtro EMI solo trabaja con ruido en modo común si el ruido no esta presente en ambas ramas hay que hilar más fino y si o si hace falta hacer mediciones con instrumental


----------



## marcox777 (Mar 15, 2015)

Pandacba no es posible porque tuve varias emisoras de fm
Y nunca tuve ese inconveniente es mas poseo otro exitador de 15w y el mismo no zumba tendria que probar con ese filtro emi ni siquiera sabia que existia tal cosa y en mi casa no hay nada que pueda generar interferencia sólo lo habitual   que se encuentra en cualquier hogar normal


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2015)

La fuente está integrada o cada prueba se hizo con una diferente ?


----------



## elgriego (Mar 15, 2015)

Hola marcox777,Ante todo Supongo que ese tecnico tan prestigioso habra controlado en el equipo,si existe riple en la alimentacion,ya sea, en la parte de generacion de fcia, como en la etapa de potencia???? 

Pd Y probaste si en otro receptor, tambien se escucha la portadora con zumbido???


Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 16, 2015)

Amigo, ese problema se presenta por tensiones, algún regulador interno esta recibiendo un voltaje por debajo de su nivel mínimo de tensión y esta generando ese zumbido, saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2015)

Hola a todos , lo facto de ese excitador zumbir en su local normal de trabajo y NO en lo taller del tecnico puede sener muchos factores a principio insignificante pero en realidad mui inportante y lo mas dificil aun saper indentificarlos . Por ejenplo : una RED electrica baja como ya aclarado por Don moises calderon , esa puede generar ese zumbido molesto porque lo reguladores trabajan con una tensión abajo de lo minimo nesesario para funcionar a contento , otro punto es enplear una carga fictia como teste , eso porque premeramente la carga fictia tiene una baja reflejada (ROE = 1:1) , segundo : una carga fictia NO irradia RF y esa irradiación puede sener lo problema sobre los equipos de audio o mismo en lo receptor de prueba. La antena tanbien tiene que sener analizada si no contiene elevada reflejadas. O quizaz lo real problema estas en lo radio de prueba que no es lo suficiente prolijo para andar con sinales elevados de RF (eso devido a cercania de la antena trasnmissora).
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## chevitron (Mar 16, 2015)

lo más seguro es que sea la alimentación para los reguladores que tienen que ser por encima de estos porlomenos 3voltios...


----------



## marcox777 (Mar 16, 2015)

La fuente es integrada, y todas las veces se a probado el equipo con carga fantasma asi que descartamos la antena
En la casa del tecnico funciona totalmente perfecto ni un ruido ahora en mi casa probandolo con la misma carga fantasma y en mismas condiciones con estabilizador sin estabilizador zumba el zumbido baja y sube por momentos se va y en otros vuelve



Ahora lo que eh notado el exitador tiene dos etapas el generador de frecuencia enciende directamente al darle on en ese momento ya esta emitiendo a muy baja potencia y es un sonido limpio sin zumbido ahora a los 8segundos al activarse la etapa de amplificacion comienza a zumbar asi que evidentemente es en la etapa de ampliación


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2015)

marcox777 dijo:


> La fuente es integrada, y todas las veces se a probado el equipo con carga fantasma asi que descartamos la antena
> En la casa del tecnico funciona totalmente perfecto ni un ruido ahora en mi casa probandolo con la misma carga fantasma y en mismas condiciones con estabilizador sin estabilizador zumba el zumbido baja y sube por momentos se va y en otros vuelve
> 
> 
> ...


Bueno yo entiendo que la fuente interna de alimentación no estas suportando lo  consumo del paso final , un experimento si possible es , serias tentar ayustar internamente de modo  bajar la potenzia de salida hasta linpiar lo audio ( diminuir lo consumo del paso final). Por otro lado  como en lo taller del tecnico ese ruido molesto no es presente , creo que la tensión de alimentacion de la RED del sea mas alta que la dispobible en tu estudio (casa).Otra dica es revisar los capacitores electroliticos de la fuente de alimentación interna si no estan conrronpidos (secos) o tentar agregar mas capacitancia aun (pero sin olvidar de la tensión de ayslamento)a los capacitores que ya existen de modo tentar bajar lo ripple (zunbido).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## marcox777 (Mar 16, 2015)

Entiendo que en la casa del tecnico puede haber mas tension por esa causa utilizo un elevador de tension en mi casa por otro lado no puedo bajar la potencia ya que el exitador esta exitando a dos potencias de 300w


----------



## elgriego (Mar 16, 2015)

Hola marcox777,El excitador lo estas probando solo o con los amplificadores lineales.?

Pd ,en la radio de, por ej un Telefono celular,tambien se escucha el zumbido?. 


Saludos.


----------



## marcox777 (Mar 16, 2015)

El exitador es probado solo sin las potencias las potencias fucionan perfectas el zumbido lo hace con cualquier receptor fm al lado del equipo o a kilómetros de distancia igual con el celular equipo de sonido o etéreo del auto



y con las potencias tambien hace el zumbido


----------



## elgriego (Mar 16, 2015)

Hola marcox777,Entonces es necesario realizar un analisis exaustivo del exitador,Sobre todo de la seccion de fuente que alimenta, a la etapa de potencia,Ya que vos decis ,que con carga fantasma,o antena,con audio ,o con el audio desconectado, tambien presenta ese problema del ruido,y como mas arriba comentaste,que en bien arranca no genera zumbido,y al entregar potencia aparece ruido,  ya que la unica variable seria el voltage de la linea de alimentacion,no queda mas que pensar ,que el problema esta en la alimentacion de la etapa amplificadora de Rf del excitador.

Lastima que estoy a 400Kmt, Es que me gustan los misterios.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2015)

marcox777 dijo:


> Entiendo que en la casa del tecnico puede haber mas tension por esa causa utilizo un elevador de tension en mi casa por otro lado no puedo bajar la potencia ya que el exitador esta exitando a dos potencias de 300w



Bueno por haora estas fornindo mas un dato desconocido : "el exitador esta exitando a dos potencias de 300w" , entonses entiendo que en realidad tu emisora de radio tiene 600Watios de salida (dos pallets de 300 Wattios debidamente conbinados).
?? Lo zunbido molesto es con o sin la potenzia de 600Wattios activada ??.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## marcox777 (Mar 16, 2015)

El zumbido proviene del exitador el mismo fue probado solo con una carga fantasma pequeña y zumbaba también fue probado con ambas potencias y también zumbaba las dos potencias fueron revisadas y probadas con otro exitador y funcionan perfectos



elgriego dijo:


> Hola marcox777,Entonces es necesario realizar un analisis exaustivo del exitador,Sobre todo de la seccion de fuente que alimenta, a la etapa de potencia,Ya que vos decis ,que con carga fantasma,o antena,con audio ,o con el audio desconectado, tambien presenta ese problema del ruido,y como mas arriba comentaste,que en bien arranca no genera zumbido,y al entregar potencia aparece ruido,  ya que la unica variable seria el voltage de la linea de alimentacion,no queda mas que pensar ,que el problema esta en la alimentacion de la etapa amplificadora de Rf del excitador.
> 
> Lastima que estoy a 400Kmt, Es que me gustan los misterios.
> 
> Saludos.


Entiendo griego pero porque en la casa del técnico no zumba esto es todo un misterio porque estoy usando un elevador de tension


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 16, 2015)

Tension de alimentacion de la red, es el problema, quizas en la casa del tecnico, tenga algunos voltios mas y eso hace que la regulacion sea normal, y en tu taller, la tension cae un poco, revisa la tensión que sale de los condensadores del filtro, y luego despues de los reguladores en el punto en que alimentas la etapa de RF, debe haber una diferencia minima de 3 voltios DC, entre ambos puntos, si tienes menos esa es la causa probable del zumbido, ahora si antes no tenias ese problema, entonces puede que sean los condensadores electroliticos del filtro, o tu transformador de alimentacion, tenga algun problema, que no este  suministrando el voltaje requerido, saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2015)

marcox777 dijo:


> El zumbido proviene del exitador el mismo fue probado solo con una carga fantasma pequeña y zumbaba también fue probado con ambas potencias y también zumbaba las dos potencias fueron revisadas y probadas con otro exitador y funcionan perfectos
> 
> 
> Entiendo griego pero porque en la casa del técnico no zumba esto es todo un misterio porque estoy usando un elevador de tension


Esa es facil de averiguar , con auxilio de un voltimetro AC meça la tensión aplicada a lo excitador por tu elevador de tensión ( eso con lo excitador ligado y transmitindo)y conpare con la tensión de la RED disponible en lo taller del tecnico.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 16, 2015)

Insisto no se puede eliminar lo que no se ve, si en las inmediaciones de tu casa hay otro transmisor o cualquier equipo que genere cierto valor de frecuencia, incluso puede venir poa la red domiciliaria, por ejemplo motores con colector o cualquier cosa semejante.
Por eso, en tu casa tenes el problema y en otro lado no, no esta en el equipo, esta en lo que capta, ya sea como radiacion directa, o por la alimentacion domiciliaria, que son las cosas que cambian en los ensayos.
No has probado de poner el gabineta a tierra?


----------



## marcox777 (Mar 16, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Insisto no se puede eliminar lo que no se ve, si en las inmediaciones de tu casa hay otro transmisor o cualquier equipo que genere cierto valor de frecuencia, incluso puede venir poa la red domiciliaria, por ejemplo motores con colector o cualquier cosa semejante.
> Por eso, en tu casa tenes el problema y en otro lado no, no esta en el equipo, esta en lo que capta, ya sea como radiacion directa, o por la alimentacion domiciliaria, que son las cosas que cambian en los ensayos.
> No has probado de poner el gabineta a tierra?


Me dijeron que pruebe con un filtro emi tiene algo que ver con lo que decís vos?  Esta todo a tierra.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 16, 2015)

marcox777 dijo:


> El zumbido proviene del exitador el mismo fue probado solo con una carga fantasma pequeña y zumbaba también fue probado con ambas potencias y también zumbaba las dos potencias fueron revisadas y probadas con otro exitador y funcionan perfectos
> 
> 
> Entiendo griego pero porque en la casa del técnico no zumba esto es todo un misterio porque estoy usando un elevador de tension



Hola...El problema lo tienes con los reguladores/fuente de alimentación que alimenta la placa del PLL, codificador estéreo, etc.(no se sabe la marca y el modelo de equipo así que se desconoce como esta diseñado) donde hay "modulación". Al entrar en servicio el consumo de la PA de salida algo pasa con dichos reguladores(falta tensión de entrada y auto-oscilan, la capacidad esta "pobre", etc, etc, etc). Que algo funcione en otro lugar solo indica parámetros que cambiaron, tensión de alimentación, interferencias, etc.  Es fácil de rastrear, con el uso de un simple amplificador de audio se conecta la entrada sobre la tensión de alimentación de dichas etapas(modulador, PLL) y debiera esta exentas de zumbido, si no es así hay que determinar por que aparece cuando la PA entra en servicio. Otra forma es alimentar con una fuente independiente de la tensión correspondiente dichas etapas...Ej: si trabaja con 9Vdc alimentar la etapa con esa tensión pero externa y bien filtrada. 
El único que solucionara el problema eres tú, pero si pides orientación, debes atender lo que te indican ya que hay gente con muchas horas de RF y sobre todos debes ayudar a que te ayuden ofreciendo toda la informacion posible... solo sabemos lo que tú nos cuentas por aquí.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## marcox777 (Mar 18, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Probablemente cerca de tu casa hay algo que emite y se cuela en tu equipo, habria que analizarlo con un medidor de campo, osciloscopio...
> Has porbado porner en la linea de entrada de alimentacion un filtro tipo EMI?
> No olvidar que el filtro EMI solo trabaja con ruido en modo común si el ruido no esta presente en ambas ramas hay que hilar más fino y si o si hace falta hacer mediciones con instrumental


Hola conseguí el filtro emi dicho sea de paso no fue facil conseguirlo y sigue el zumbido sin cambios


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 18, 2015)

Amigo, revisa el transforamdor de alimentacion, verifica los voltajes, antes y despues de la etapa de regulacion de voltaje, alguno de ellos no esta normal, por ello es que tienes ese problema, o como te dijeron en otra respuesta, prueba con una fuente externa, y descartas, los problemas, saludos.


----------



## marcox777 (Mar 23, 2015)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigo, revisa el transforamdor de alimentacion, verifica los voltajes, antes y despues de la etapa de regulacion de voltaje, alguno de ellos no esta normal, por ello es que tienes ese problema, o como te dijeron en otra respuesta, prueba con una fuente externa, y descartas, los problemas, saludos.


Bueno gente ya se soluciono el asunto el tema era que el trafo a pesar de ser grande y segun sus características podia alimentar las dos etapas del exitador no lo hacia asi que se opto por mantener ese trafo solo para el sintetizador y otro para la etapa de potencia y quedo funcionando perfecto, muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 23, 2015)

marcox777 dijo:


> Bueno gente ya se soluciono el asunto el tema era que el trafo a pesar de ser grande y segun sus características podia alimentar las dos etapas del exitador no lo hacia asi que se opto por mantener ese trafo solo para el sintetizador y otro para la etapa de potencia y quedo funcionando perfecto, muchas gracias a todos


! Buena notizia ! , una segunda opción y mas economica  serias alimentar solamente lo estagio sintetizador a parte de lo excitador con una segunda fuente bien filtrada y estabilizada (eso por lo facto dese estagio consumir muuuucho menos energia que lo paso final de 30Wattios).
!Fuerte abrazo a todos y saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

